# ISTA 4.37.4x standalone +SDP full [torrent]



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.

I don't provide license, please don't write me. Check mega folder.

No password, if it helps you, please give me thanks and add reputation

2021-03-22 updated with 4.28.2x version
2021-03-27 updated with 4.28.3x version
2021-04-15 updated with 4.28.4x version
2021-04-26 updated with 4.29.1x version
2021-05-13 updated with 4.29.2x version
2021-05-30 updated with 4.29.3x version
2021-06-26 update with 4.30.1x version
2021-07-25 update with 4.30.3x version
2021-08-06 update with 4.30.4x version
2021-08-25 update with 4.31.1x version
2021-09-10 update with 4.31.2x version
2021-09-25 update with 4.31.3x version
2021-10-08 update with 4.31.4x version
2021-10-29 update with 4.32.1x version
2021-11-05 update with 4.32.2x version
2022-01-22 update with 4.33.2x version
2022-02-04 update with 4.33.3x version
2022-03-11 update with 4.34.2x version
2022-04-01 update with 4.34.3x version
2022-04-08 update with 4.34.4x version
2022-05-04 update with 4.35.1x version
2022-05-13 update with 4.35.2x version
2022-05-28 update with 4.35.3x version
2022-06-19 update with 4.35.4x version
2022-07-02 update with 4.36.1x version
2022-07-21 update with 4.36.2x version
2022-07-31 update with 4.36.3x version
2022-08-18 update with 4.36.4x version
2022-09-11 update with 4.37.2x version
2022-10-11 update with 4.37.4x version


----------



## AlekseyFR (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

update with ISTA 4.29.3x


----------



## Tauri_V (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello.
I have problems with all latest versions. The programming system could not be initialized.I use installer and same problem is with manual install.
Never had this problem older versions.
4.27.22 version works like a charm. I uploaded my log files, can you help me. UPLOAD.EE - log_files_4.29.30.7z - Download

Best regards,
Tauri

/edit

Problem solved. Old reg files have to be deleted additionally in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\BMWGroup\ISPI. Reinstall and works perfect.


----------



## Mattdobinson (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi, can anyone help with this please.
I following the instruction including trying to activate PAD but don’t seem to be able to get round the error. 
thank you


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Which car??


----------



## Goopatroopa (Jun 19, 2021)

I recently installed the latest version of ista. After instalation its saying 
Die installierte Datenbank ist nicht vollständig. Eine Reparaturinstallation muss durchgeführt werden. 
ISTA kann ohne vollständige Datenbanken nicht verwendet werden. Die Applikation wird daher beendet
First how did it end up in germany. My download was 100% and i selected full instaltion which checked every box. Did i miss a step. I used the installer.Thanks


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2021-06-26 updated with 4.30.1x version


----------



## Goopatroopa (Jun 19, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> 2021-06-26 updated with 4.30.1x version











I installed using the istaller. what didi i do wrong.Please help


----------



## blak530i (Mar 15, 2012)

Does anyone know how to turn off the manual terminal change? Every time I try deleting the faults on e series it takes me to the switch ignition off and when I do nothing happens at all. If I do it on an f series it works without a problem


----------



## m3rs31 (Feb 8, 2021)

*Goopatroopa*
Check if you have copied the SQLiteDB files. There must be 5 files.
Then check if you have copied the BLP files into the main folder Rheingold.

blak530i with the K-DCAN cable this is the only way to delete error on E series. If you click cancel, and rescan you will see that the errors are deleted. You have 2 options:
1. Install an older version of ISTA which doesn't gave you that error.
2. Buy an ICOM and you are done.


----------



## 740ldXdrive (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone detect a malware in the ista-4-30-1x-standalone-sdp-full-torrent?

Just finished downloading the file, ran a virus scan and "w32.malware.gen" was detected in the HUTOOL2.exe, see attached pic.

Anyone encountered this? Is this a legit file required for operation of ISTA?

I'm a bit concerned about possible trojans/malware, so I'm inclined to quarantine/delete this "w32.malware.gen"/HUTOOL2.exe...

I appreciate ppl's input or experience..

thanks


----------



## Derek Byun (Jul 20, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> update with ISTA 4.29.3x


Thank you,
also looking forward the 4.30.2x release!!


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2021-07-25 update with 4.30.3x version


----------



## monomena (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## bena237578 (Jul 30, 2021)

hello bmw friends, i am looking for a sqlitedbs FR file for ista 4.30 someone would have it that.
a big thank you and good journey to all.


----------



## blak530i (Mar 15, 2012)

So I got my ICOM in and reinstalled the 4.29 sedoy version, I used the installer which worked fine but when I open it. It asks me for a license key. any suggestions?


----------



## GarrisonD (Aug 3, 2021)

blak530i said:


> So I got my ICOM in and reinstalled the 4.29 sedoy version, I used the installer which worked fine but when I open it. It asks me for a license key. any suggestions?


Last week I installed the latest 4.30.xx on fresh Windows 10 without any issues with license key. Maybe you should give a try the latest version.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2021-08-06 update with 4.30.4x version


----------



## rb0135 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Friends.

Just went to install 4.31.1x version using the installer and getting an error stating "This installer does not support the Windows you are running". Im running Windows 7, 64bit version. Presuming it is the 64Bit version causing the issue? Any help of overcoming this? Dont mind installing manually, but still looking for those instructions.

Thanks.


----------



## rb0135 (Jun 29, 2010)

rb0135 said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> Just went to install 4.31.1x version using the installer and getting an error stating "This installer does not support the Windows you are running". Im running Windows 7, 64bit version. Presuming it is the 64Bit version causing the issue? Any help of overcoming this? Dont mind installing manually, but still looking for those instructions.
> 
> Thanks.


Doh.. worked it out... Found the requirements.txt file stating it needs Win10.. Dont know why exactly as I have had 4.03 running on Windows7 for a while now.. All good now..

Thanks.


----------



## tuningsmolensk (Mar 30, 2021)

Good afternoon, can the Russian language be added to the Ista D 4.31 version?


----------



## abdo2u (Sep 2, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.
> 
> No password, if it helps you, please give me thanks and add reputation
> 2021-03-22 updated with 4.28.2x version
> ...


I have install the ISTA and it's working great, I cant find ISTA-P installation, I looking into fails just find ISTA-P loader, please I would like to install it.
can you help me, please...?
Thanks


----------



## ionko20 (Jul 6, 2013)

Psevdo said:


> ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.
> 
> No password, if it helps you, please give me thanks and add reputation
> 2021-03-22 updated with 4.28.2x version
> ...


10x dude


----------



## abdo2u (Sep 2, 2021)

ionko20 said:


> 10x dude


Sorry, i did not get what do you mean...


----------



## JerryPR62 (Sep 6, 2021)

rb0135 said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> Just went to install 4.31.1x version using the installer and getting an error stating "This installer does not support the Windows you are running". Im running Windows 7, 64bit version. Presuming it is the 64Bit version causing the issue? Any help of overcoming this? Dont mind installing manually, but still looking for those instructions.
> 
> Thanks.


You need windows 10. Will not run on any earlier versions of windows.


----------



## abdo2u (Sep 2, 2021)

JerryPR62 said:


> You need windows 10. Will not run on any earlier versions of windows.


Yes, I instaled it on WIN 10 and the ISTA-D it's working great,I just I did not find ISTA-P...
or the ISTA-P are not installing during installation!! or I need to Install it manually !?
I need your help, please....


----------



## abdo2u (Sep 2, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.
> 
> No password, if it helps you, please give me thanks and add reputation
> 2021-03-22 updated with 4.28.2x version
> ...


Hi guys...
I have install ISTA 4.31.1 and it look fine and work but when plugin using ICOM into my X5 E70 its show me windows Says :
The identified vehicle is incompatible with the current brand
ting- Check correct brand setting and repeat the identification.
Processing of the was canceled by ' the systems.
Please are any one have the same issue, how to solve it, let me know ASAP..
Thanks


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2021-09-10 update with 4.31.2x version


----------



## BRICOBMWSTYLE (Dec 9, 2020)

[QUOTE = "rb0135, publicación: 13590626, miembro: 196677"]
Hola amigos.

Acabo de instalar la versión 4.31.1x usando el instalador y aparece un error que indica "Este instalador no es compatible con Windows que está ejecutando". Estoy ejecutando Windows 7, versión de 64 bits. ¿Suponiendo que es la versión de 64 bits la que causa el problema? ¿Alguna ayuda para superar esto? No importa instalarlo manualmente, pero sigue buscando esas instrucciones.

Gracias.
[/CITA]
solo windows 10


----------



## abdo2u (Sep 2, 2021)

abdo2u said:


> Hi guys...
> I have install ISTA 4.31.1 and it look fine and work but when plugin using ICOM into my X5 E70 its show me windows Says :
> The identified vehicle is incompatible with the current brand
> ting- Check correct brand setting and repeat the identification.
> ...


😅😅 I made a mastic it;s should bee selact brand from setting and work great ....


----------



## abdo2u (Sep 2, 2021)

BRICOBMWSTYLE said:


> [QUOTE = "rb0135, publicación: 13590626, miembro: 196677"]
> Hola amigos.
> 
> Acabo de instalar la versión 4.31.1x usando el instalador y aparece un error que indica "Este instalador no es compatible con Windows que está ejecutando". Estoy ejecutando Windows 7, versión de 64 bits. ¿Suponiendo que es la versión de 64 bits la que causa el problema? ¿Alguna ayuda para superar esto? No importa instalarlo manualmente, pero sigue buscando esas instrucciones.
> ...


it's work on WIN10 onely....


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2021-09-25 update with 4.31.3x version


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2021-10-08 update with 4.31.4x version


----------



## Mardjori (Mar 19, 2021)

rb0135 said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> Just went to install 4.31.1x version using the installer and getting an error stating "This installer does not support the Windows you are running". Im running Windows 7, 64bit version. Presuming it is the 64Bit version causing the issue? Any help of overcoming this? Dont mind installing manually, but still looking for those instructions.
> 
> Thanks.


Windows 7 does not support, you need to install on win 10, preferably on 64 bit


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2021-10-29 update with 4.32.1x version


----------



## Tallicia (Oct 4, 2016)

Psevdo said:


> 2021-10-29 update with 4.32.1x version


Does this include ISTA-P ?


----------



## GarrisonD (Aug 3, 2021)

Tallicia said:


> Does this include ISTA-P ?


No, ISTA-P is deprecated.


----------



## Eisenhauer83 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hello, thanks for the inclusion.

Can I completely program an F48 with Ista and an RJ45 ENET cable (flash control units)? Or do I need an ICOM?


----------



## GarrisonD (Aug 3, 2021)

As far as I know in the latest version you can program with ENET + ISTA but it's experimental. You can program with ENET + E-Sys or ICOM + ISTA.


----------



## Tallicia (Oct 4, 2016)

GarrisonD said:


> No, ISTA-P is deprecated.


Thank you. Does this mean that updating the i-level on a 2011 e88 N55 MEVD172 using K+DCan has to be done with an older version that still has ISTA/P?


----------



## GarrisonD (Aug 3, 2021)

Tallicia said:


> Thank you. Does this mean that updating the i-level on a 2011 e88 N55 MEVD172 using K+DCan has to be done with an older version that still has ISTA/P?


I am not familiar with E series. You should consult with the guys from E club.


----------



## Eisenhauer83 (Nov 2, 2021)

GarrisonD said:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann man in der neuesten Version mit ENET + ISTA programmieren, aber es ist experimentell. Sie können mit ENET + E-Sys oder ICOM + ISTA programmieren.
> [/ZITAT]
> 
> I have the MaxDia ENET V2, would that be a new generation cable?


----------



## wakietka (Nov 3, 2021)

4.32.1 working great


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2021-11-05 update with 4.32.2x version


----------



## Eisenhauer83 (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't quite understand why cables can flash with E-Sys and ENET and not with ISTA +?


----------



## bennymx (Jan 28, 2021)

@Psevdo How can we gain access to Sedoy through cartechnology forum when the owner volavka does not answer emails and no one can sign up to the forum even when we pay money? No one can get a free license from Sedoy if they can't contact him.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Eisenhauer83 said:


> Hello, thanks for the inclusion.
> 
> Can I completely program an F48 with Ista and an RJ45 ENET cable (flash control units)? Or do I need an ICOM?


You can


----------



## MistrSVK (Apr 27, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.
> 
> No password, if it helps you, please give me thanks and add reputation
> 2021-03-22 updated with 4.28.2x version
> ...


Good day. I installed ISTA + 4.32.20 from a torrent via ista_standalone_installer_4.32.20.
When the program starts, it writes License Warning and throws me a 16-line key.
Below the key field is an empty License field.
How do I proceed? well thank you


----------



## bennymx (Jan 28, 2021)

MistrSVK said:


> Good day. I installed ISTA + 4.32.20 from a torrent via ista_standalone_installer_4.32.20.
> When the program starts, it writes License Warning and throws me a 16-line key.
> Below the key field is an empty License field.
> How do I proceed? well thank you


Sedoy from cartechnology needs to provide you the license.






CarTechnoloGY


Car Technology



cartechnology.co.uk


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

*4.32.2x is last version uploaded, because author personalized licensing and bind to HW from PC. 
I don't provide license, please don't write me, updates will stop from this version.*


----------



## flo71 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi, 
someone has a French version of ISTA ? 
Thanks


----------



## tomaszlisiecki (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello,
I have installed the standalone and now it is asking for license.. there is a image that is instructing to send license key somewhere and I will get key to put in the other box, however it does not specify email or anything where to send it to. Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bennymx (Jan 28, 2021)

tomaszlisiecki said:


> Hello,
> I have installed the standalone and now it is asking for license.. there is a image that is instructing to send license key somewhere and I will get key to put in the other box, however it does not specify email or anything where to send it to. Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you.


Please see my post above.


----------



## tomaszlisiecki (Nov 7, 2021)

bennymx said:


> Please see my post above.


Yeah I have just noticed, however they don’t accept new members :-/ I have messaged Volavka performance of fb… :-/


----------



## bennymx (Jan 28, 2021)

You will need to wait a bit. It took me some time also.


----------



## tomaszlisiecki (Nov 7, 2021)

bennymx said:


> You will need to wait a bit. It took me some time also.


Is there any way of getting to that forum without €20 payment? Perhaps I could ask someone who already is in that forum to request these 2 keys for me?


----------



## bennymx (Jan 28, 2021)

tomaszlisiecki said:


> Is there any way of getting to that forum without €20 payment? Perhaps I could ask someone who already is in that forum to request these 2 keys for me?


The issue is, most people will want to keep their number of keys to a minimum as he is only providing a certain number to people. I guess some people may do that if you can find them.


----------



## Eisenhauer83 (Nov 2, 2021)

Elthox said:


> You can


Have you done this before? Do I flash with ISTA + and ENET cables?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes you can flash


----------



## abdo2u (Sep 2, 2021)

I have ready fix it, done
Thanks for your attention,
what I want to say is not all ISTA is run it's good for programming, be careful and be beware...


----------



## bzeger (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## MAUKER33 (Dec 19, 2020)

What was the issue? I have been running ista from that place for 2+ years... current on all updates.... and never had any issues that were fault of ista... my issues were laptop settings etc over the years


----------



## 8bitHopes (12 mo ago)

Hi guys would anyone be kind enough to explain me (can be in PM) how to install this version of ISTA (4.32)? I looked at the installation example txt but it's just too vague given there's a full folder of tools. Would appreciate it a lot


----------



## 8bitHopes (12 mo ago)

8bitHopes said:


> Hi guys would anyone be kind enough to explain me (can be in PM) how to install this version of ISTA (4.32)? I looked at the installation example txt but it's just too vague given there's a full folder of tools. Would appreciate it a lot


Nevermind, I just saw the comments saying to install any version below that one..


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

I received many request for ISTA standalone, I uploading last avalaible version
2022-01-22 update with 4.33.2x version


----------



## Sylvainbmw (12 mo ago)

Hi, 
Someone have ISTA license? 
can you help me ?

thx


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Sylvainbmw said:


> Hi,
> Someone have ISTA license?
> can you help me ?
> 
> thx


I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sylvainbmw (12 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Yes please 

thx


----------



## ciskipro (12 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


 hey, can you send me the link for ista 4.33.15


----------



## maxslav (12 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Send me too please. Thanks


----------



## DriftKr6l (Mar 10, 2013)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


 Can i please get that link as well?


----------



## hacunha (12 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


@juantg93, I appreciate if you can share the Link to download ISTA 4.33.15 (that does not require License). Thanks in advance.


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

it is possible the sqlitedb Spanish, version 4.32/4.31???


----------



## BMWe70 (Jan 24, 2018)

A link to ista 4.33.15,which does not need license would be apprichiated


----------



## 8bitHopes (12 mo ago)

Would it be possible to get a link for ISTA 4.33.15 that doesn't need the license?


----------



## GX600 (12 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Send me too please. Thanks


----------



## dtxxdt (11 mo ago)

GX600 said:


> Send me too please. Thanks


Hello, can you please send me the link for ista 4.33.15


----------



## dtxxdt (11 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Hello, can you please send me the link for ista 4.33.15


----------



## dtxxdt (11 mo ago)

Hello, can you please send me the link for ista 4.33.15


----------



## stefanradu5 (11 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Hello,

May I receive a link for 4.33.15 that doesn't need a licence, please?
I have searched the internet for a way to activate 4.33.20 but with no luck.. only on cartechnology with 30eu memership fee

Thank you in advance


----------



## whitehatguy (11 mo ago)

@juantg93, Could you please share the Link to download ISTA 4.33.15 (that does not require License). Thanks!!!


----------



## Vorlauf (Nov 17, 2013)

Posting this tip hoping that it might help someone in the future. My ISTA-D 4.22 installation would initially detect the vehicle and VIN via Ethernet on an F25 X3, but fail after pressing the "Setup Connection" button where it tries to read the full vehicle data. I got the message "The vehicle could not be identified successfully. Check vehicle interface and PAD Active?"

All it took to fix this was a registry setting change. Go to:
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\BMWGroup\ISPI\Rheingold
and look for the key BMW.Rheingold.OnlineMode - if this value is set to False, change it to True. 

BOOM! It solved the problem and I can now read everything, and run interactive tests.


----------



## vukadonis (11 mo ago)

@juantg93, Could you pleasen share the Link to download ISTA 4.33.15 (that does not require License). Thanks!


----------



## boydek (Nov 8, 2021)

I would like link of one that doesn`t require licence to. Thanks!


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2022-02-04 update with 4.33.3x version


----------



## Tauri_V (Apr 17, 2019)

*juantg93* Can you send link 4.33.15 what does not require License.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

vukadonis said:


> @juantg93, Could you pleasen share the Link to download ISTA 4.33.15 (that does not require License). Thanks!


All links, old versions available in link in first post


----------



## Juergen (Oct 20, 2013)

*@juantg93* Can you please send me link 4.33.15, which does not require a license
Thanks


----------



## BabyFox (11 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> All links, old versions available in link in first post


Just tried now, said the link was not available anymore?


----------



## gavin.v6 (11 mo ago)

Yes seems link is down. Was trying to grab a copy of Ista as my f11 is throwing a warning light.


----------



## lexbob (Jan 12, 2022)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.


Could you please share the Link to download ISTA 4.33.15 (that does not require License). Thanks!!!


----------



## aartem (11 mo ago)

Would it be possible to get a link for ISTA 4.33.15 that doesn't need the license?


----------



## zoevans (Jan 13, 2007)

@juantg93, would you please share the Link to download ISTA 4.33.15 (for windows 7) that does not require License? Thanks!


----------



## dmciuza (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello friend 
I dont Have key an license ISTA +4.33.30
please help me


----------



## vukadonis (11 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> All links, old versions available in link in first post


and where can I get the license from?


----------



## conan-69 (12 mo ago)

Ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi a trovare le ultime versioni funzionanti di ISTA e E-SYS + Launcher. Devo lavorare sul mio G31 2017 con livello di integrazione S15A-21-11-550.
Grazie


----------



## dmciuza (Nov 18, 2020)

conan-69 said:


> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi a trovare le ultime versioni funzionanti di ISTA e E-SYS + Launcher. Devo lavorare sul mio G31 2017 con livello di integrazione S15A-21-11-550.
> Grazie


can you send me license and key ?


----------



## conan-69 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone, can anyone help me find the latest working versions of ISTA and E-SYS + Launcher. I have to work on my 2017 G31 with integration level S15A-21-11-550.
Thank you


----------



## Petro_2004 (11 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.
> 
> I don't provide license, please don't write me. Check mega folder.
> 
> ...



After installation ISTA is asking for licence key. Where I can get it from please?


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2022-03-11 update with 4.34.2x version


----------



## IssaSaiwak (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks tho.


----------



## aymericguerchon (10 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.
> 
> I don't provide license, please don't write me. Check mega folder.
> 
> ...



thanks bro !


----------



## hufiengruxun (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I read through this thread, feeling that ISTA 4.33.15 is the last version not requiring a license. I downloaded a 4.31.40, which shows an empty field in key AND license fields. But the Next button is greyed out and I was not able to proceed. My questions is:

1. Does it mean my 4.31.40 does not require a valid license IF the key field is empty?
2. Is it possible that a pre-4.33.15 version still requires a license BECAUSE the Next button is greyed out?
3. Any suggestions what I could try to get pass the license issue?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## vldbg (Sep 23, 2019)

hufiengruxun said:


> Hi everyone. I read through this thread, feeling that ISTA 4.33.15 is the last version not requiring a license. I downloaded a 4.31.40, which shows an empty field in key AND license fields. But the Next button is greyed out and I was not able to proceed. My questions is:
> 
> 1. Does it mean my 4.31.40 does not require a valid license IF the key field is empty?
> 2. Is it possible that a pre-4.33.15 version still requires a license BECAUSE the Next button is greyed out?
> ...


4.32.15 is the last one that does not require a license.


----------



## shunkiku (11 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Hello, can you please send me the link for ista 4.33.15


----------



## Eddie_fai (Oct 12, 2019)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Dear Juantg93,

Please send me the link for ista, thx


----------



## ponch (Jan 25, 2013)

Psevdo said:


> ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.
> 
> I don't provide license, please don't write me. Check mega folder.
> 
> ...



Thank you...


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Petro_2004 said:


> After installation ISTA is asking for licence key. Where I can get it from please?


better install 4.32.15, the last verion what don't need exrta licence. Of course you can connect the newest psdzdata


----------



## Nugeesky (Dec 21, 2021)

abdo2u said:


> Hellow Bimmer..
> I would like do any face this issue at photo....
> Can any one tell me what is the issue here .
> I cant Connact into the car....
> ...


I got the same issues, so I did shutdown and turn off windows firewall or any antivirus software, should works right away with my ENET cable without installed any thing else.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2022-04-01 update with 4.34.3x version


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

uploaded new torrent, which fixes SDP archive extract error, please download to same place


----------



## Vetle0910 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello, can i please have the link to latest ISTA? @Psevdo 

Thanks


----------



## d3stroya (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi, 
@Psevdo Would it be possible if you could send me the download link as well? Thanks a lot for your efforts.  

Cheers


----------



## Eromilton (10 mo ago)

Alguém tem a licença ista+ 4.34.31 ??


----------



## Butufei (9 mo ago)

stefanradu5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I receive a link for 4.33.15 that doesn't need a licence, please?
> I have searched the internet for a way to activate 4.33.20 but with no luck.. only on cartechnology with 30eu memership fee
> ...





stefanradu5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I receive a link for 4.33.15 that doesn't need a licence, please?
> I have searched the internet for a way to activate 4.33.20 but with no luck.. only on cartechnology with 30eu memership fee
> ...


----------



## Butufei (9 mo ago)

Hy
I need a license for ISTA 4.34.31
Thanks 

thank you thank you very much
By Butufei


----------



## nflorianvirgil (9 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.
> 
> I don't provide license, please don't write me. Check mega folder.
> 
> ...


can you provide the ISTA Launcher Console please?


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

update 4.34.4


----------



## ematedesco (9 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Ciao would it be possible to receive the same link to ista 4.33.15?
thanks in advance


----------



## autotree (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello ) help me please activation my ista 4.32.32 
Key: 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


----------



## MAUKER33 (Dec 19, 2020)

Psevdo said:


> 2022-02-04 update with 4.33.3x version


Any chance you would have the 4.33.3x (delta) file set?


----------



## quan07042000 (11 mo ago)

help me license ista 4.33.30 : 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


----------



## SiRaZzLt (9 mo ago)

Hello,

Need license.

Key:
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

Thanks,


----------



## marcin1965.mm (9 mo ago)

Hello,

Need license. 

key

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


----------



## villano90 (9 mo ago)

hello 
i need a license. please
key

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


----------



## espailc (12 mo ago)

have anyone gotten a license here yet?


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2022-05-04 update with 4.35.1x version will be added in 1 hour


----------



## zx140k (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi to all!


Psevdo said:


> 2022-05-04 update with 4.35.1x version will be added in 1 hour


where be the activation key can be get?


----------



## GERcodingnoob (Oct 24, 2013)

Need a license too, how does it works? This is my key from ISTA:

PD94bWwgdmVyc2lvbj0iMS4wIj8+DQo8TGljZW5zZUluZm8geG1sbnM6eHNpPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYS1pbnN0YW5jZSIgeG1sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8TmFtZT5Zb3VyX05hbWU8L05hbWU+DQogIDxFbWFpbD55b3VyX2VtYWlsX2hlcmVAYm13LmRlPC9FbWFpbD4NCiAgPEV4cGlyYXRpb24+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvRXhwaXJhdGlvbj4NCiAgPENvbW1lbnQ+RW50ZXIgc29tZSBpbmZvcm1hdGlvbiBhYm91dCB5b3UgaGVyZTsgbGlrZSBkZXBhcnRtZW50IGFuZCB3aGF0IHlvdSBhcmUgZG9pbmcuPC9Db21tZW50Pg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPkRFU0tUT1AtMUZMRlYxSDwvQ29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8VXNlck5hbWU+bGtvZXM8L1VzZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlQnJhbmRUeXBlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVCcmFuZFR5cGVzPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlTGFuZ3VhZ2VzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZUxhbmd1YWdlcz4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZU9wZXJhdGlvbk1vZGVzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZU9wZXJhdGlvbk1vZGVzPg0KICA8RGlzdHJpYnV0aW9uUGFydG5lck51bWJlcj4qPC9EaXN0cmlidXRpb25QYXJ0bmVyTnVtYmVyPg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJDaGFyYWN0ZXJpc3RpY3M+bWlMZzhTU2ZEaXBGMk1UdDlnaFVNTFJ1UzNJPTwvQ29tcHV0ZXJDaGFyYWN0ZXJpc3RpY3M+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlS2V5IHhzaTpuaWw9InRydWUiIC8+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlU2VydmVyVVJMIHhzaTpuaWw9InRydWUiIC8+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlVHlwZT5vZmZsaW5lPC9MaWNlbnNlVHlwZT4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5TeXNWZXJzaW9uPC9QYWNrYWdlTmFtZT4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+NC4zNS4xOC4yNjU3OTwvUGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvUGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4NCiAgPC9TdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5PcGVyYXRpb25hbE1vZGU8L1BhY2thZ2VOYW1lPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj5JU1RBX1BMVVM8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQo8L0xpY2Vuc2VJbmZvPg==


----------



## alexvej1 (Jan 7, 2017)

HI.Could you please help me to activate my Ista
Thank you very much
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


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2022-05-13 update with 4.35.2x version


----------



## alexvej1 (Jan 7, 2017)

So why are you posting this download if we cannot get key?What is the point to download of 100s gig?


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

alexvej1 said:


> So why are you posting this download if we cannot get key?What is the point to download of 100s gig?


inside info where to get key, posting because, no need to use new ista, i am using 2019year version, but, always need to have new pszdata


----------



## alexvej1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello, can you please send me the link for ista 4.33.15.
Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

alexvej1 said:


> Hello, can you please send me the link for ista 4.33.15.
> Thank you very much for your help


in first post will found all ista's


----------



## TOFI (8 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> inside info where to get key, posting because, no need to use new ista, I am using 2019year version, but, always need to have new pszdata


 Hi, I'm a new user here, I don't have that many ideas about updating ISTA, Could you write the exact way to update PSZdata because I'm afraid to break down the software or forget some folders, knowing that I have 4,32,1


----------



## alexvej1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Psevdo said:


> inside info where to get key, posting because, no need to use new ista, i am using 2019year version, but, always need to have new pszdata


So how you can upgrade ISTA with new data?


----------



## Fredtr (8 mo ago)

Can someone send me ista-D Windows 10 64 bit download link please? Thank you.


----------



## Moeowaisi (Jul 18, 2020)

help me please ISTA 4.35.18

Key:

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


----------



## gregergrynthal (7 mo ago)

Looks like this shit here is not working


----------



## Final Duyarlı (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone,
The license keys you sent are not compatible for ista+ 4.35.30 version! If the ista+ 4.35.30 version license key is available to Forum users, could you please send it?
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## ali-g (Nov 16, 2020)

Psevdo said:


> 2022-05-28 update with 4.35.3x version


Hi Psevdo,

can you make a license for me ? 

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


----------



## mikealkeal (7 mo ago)

hello can u provide me a key for this licence insta 4.35.30 thank you
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


----------



## kavoshkhodro.com (7 mo ago)

hi pls help me
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


----------



## kavoshkhodro.com (7 mo ago)

hi pls help me ISTA_4.35.2x


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


----------



## djony (7 mo ago)

hi pls help me ISTA_4.35.3x

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


----------



## klil (Oct 24, 2015)

Can someone give me some help real quick.

-> The latest version of ISTA that does not require activation is 4.32.15 (released October 2021) and all newer versions require activation?
Answer: Seems correct.

-> Is there any way for me to activate the latest ISTA as of today - 4.35.31 (released May 2022) by providing you with the request key?
Answer: Seems like you could request the key at a paid forum but it is offline.

*-> So the best would be for me to use the 4.32.15 ISTA software with the 4.35.31 PSdZData (SDP+BLP) files? Can I use one old ISTA program with the data from a newer ISTA? Should I use SQLiteDBs from the old ISTA or from the new ISTA?

Thanks.*


----------



## djony (7 mo ago)

And here they help with the key ?


----------



## ha.tchikoute (9 mo ago)

Hi Psevdo,

can you make a license for me ? 


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


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2022-06-19 update with 4.35.4x version


----------



## ha.tchikoute (9 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> 2022-06-19 update with 4.35.4x version


----------



## ha.tchikoute (9 mo ago)

can y please help with the key


----------



## shahabsheikh (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi,

Need license for the below key please..... Many thanks.

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


----------



## absln99 (7 mo ago)

The 4.32.1 version works great - had some issues with the torrent downloading but it all installed ok and connected to car fine.

The HUTOOLS.exe in the Tools folder contains a malware trojan virus. I checked a few different torrents - they are all the same


----------



## fnar (7 mo ago)

hi pls help me ISTA_4.35.4x

D94bWwgdmVyc2lvbj0iMS4wIj8+DQo8TGljZW5zZUluZm8geG1sbnM6eHNpPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYS1pbnN0YW5jZSIgeG1sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8TmFtZT5Zb3VyX05hbWU8L05hbWU+DQogIDxFbWFpbD55b3VyX2VtYWlsX2hlcmVAYm13LmRlPC9FbWFpbD4NCiAgPEV4cGlyYXRpb24+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvRXhwaXJhdGlvbj4NCiAgPENvbW1lbnQ+RW50ZXIgc29tZSBpbmZvcm1hdGlvbiBhYm91dCB5b3UgaGVyZTsgbGlrZSBkZXBhcnRtZW50IGFuZCB3aGF0IHlvdSBhcmUgZG9pbmcuPC9Db21tZW50Pg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPkRFU0tUT1AtS0ZMQ05WRjwvQ29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8VXNlck5hbWU+ZnJlZDI8L1VzZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlQnJhbmRUeXBlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVCcmFuZFR5cGVzPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlTGFuZ3VhZ2VzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZUxhbmd1YWdlcz4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZU9wZXJhdGlvbk1vZGVzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZU9wZXJhdGlvbk1vZGVzPg0KICA8RGlzdHJpYnV0aW9uUGFydG5lck51bWJlcj4qPC9EaXN0cmlidXRpb25QYXJ0bmVyTnVtYmVyPg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJDaGFyYWN0ZXJpc3RpY3M+U2JlcjQ4QndzelBpVUZzVU1UQkhmdUUvMWh3PTwvQ29tcHV0ZXJDaGFyYWN0ZXJpc3RpY3M+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlS2V5IHhzaTpuaWw9InRydWUiIC8+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlU2VydmVyVVJMIHhzaTpuaWw9InRydWUiIC8+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlVHlwZT5vZmZsaW5lPC9MaWNlbnNlVHlwZT4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5TeXNWZXJzaW9uPC9QYWNrYWdlTmFtZT4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+NC4zNS40MC4yNjU5NDwvUGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvUGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4NCiAgPC9TdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5PcGVyYXRpb25hbE1vZGU8L1BhY2thZ2VOYW1lPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj5JU1RBX1BMVVM8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQo8L0xpY2Vuc2VJbmZvPg==


----------



## Pupas (7 mo ago)

May I please have the license 
Thanks


----------



## djony (7 mo ago)

and who did the author send the key to?


----------



## fnar (7 mo ago)

Not sent to me yet


----------



## KUMO-S (7 mo ago)

absln99 said:


> The 4.32.1 version works great - had some issues with the torrent downloading but it all installed ok and connected to car fine.
> 
> The HUTOOLS.exe in the Tools folder contains a malware trojan virus. I checked a few different torrents - they are all the same


Hi there, is this version the one does NOT require the activation? just straight install and ready to use? Thanks!


----------



## Stage (5 mo ago)

Hi, where can i get a licence key? 4.36.30

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


----------



## tadas444 (5 mo ago)

hallo, can you please help me with licensie key?

ISTA 4.35.20

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


----------



## doogiepatrol (5 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> 2022-07-31 update with 4.36.3x version


Hi May I please have a license code?

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


----------



## FS159 (6 mo ago)

All of you have the license key so why are you asking for one? Is this some kind of troll? He is giving license key for money, not for free. If you read some of the thread you would know this. This needs to be shut down ASAP. This is a program that you can find for free almost anywhere if you ask for it.


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

Nobody is "asking for money". Sedoy, the actual person who packages the ISTA+ updates and distributes them as torrents, is a member on another forum which has paid registration, and gives the activation codes on a thread on said forum. Why he is doing this is up to your guess. Official motive is that people where repackaging his work and selling it.

The OP of this thread is only sharing his torrents. Don't want to register? Either don't use it, or use an older version, or go to that free place, or pay for AOS. The choice is yours.

The real idiocy is people failing to read the instructions and posting the license request on this thread.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2022-08-18 update with 4.36.4x version


----------



## alisander (5 mo ago)

hi, I need license :

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


----------



## Haug530D (Sep 5, 2018)

Psevdo said:


> 2022-08-18 update with 4.36.4x version


Possible to get this?


----------



## dyescas (5 mo ago)

can you help me with the key for v4.36.4.

thanks a lot!


----------



## theor32 (Feb 15, 2021)

hello can i have lisence key ista d 4.36.1. thank you


----------



## JustDizzq (5 mo ago)

hallo, can you please help me with licensie key?

ISTA 4.35.20 

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


----------



## bogus (5 mo ago)

hallo, can you please help me with licensie key? 4.36.40


----------



## ernstpunse1961 (5 mo ago)

4.35.20 Please Key

PD94bWwgdmVyc2lvbj0iMS4wIj8+DQo8TGljZW5zZUluZm8geG1sbnM6eHNpPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYS1pbnN0YW5jZSIgeG1sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8TmFtZT5Zb3VyX05hbWU8L05hbWU+DQogIDxFbWFpbD55b3VyX2VtYWlsX2hlcmVAYm13LmRlPC9FbWFpbD4NCiAgPEV4cGlyYXRpb24+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvRXhwaXJhdGlvbj4NCiAgPENvbW1lbnQ+RW50ZXIgc29tZSBpbmZvcm1hdGlvbiBhYm91dCB5b3UgaGVyZTsgbGlrZSBkZXBhcnRtZW50IGFuZCB3aGF0IHlvdSBhcmUgZG9pbmcuPC9Db21tZW50Pg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPkRFU0tUT1AtOEI3N1RNNTwvQ29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8VXNlck5hbWU+SWNoPC9Vc2VyTmFtZT4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZUJyYW5kVHlwZXM+KjwvQXZhaWxhYmxlQnJhbmRUeXBlcz4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZUxhbmd1YWdlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVMYW5ndWFnZXM+DQogIDxBdmFpbGFibGVPcGVyYXRpb25Nb2Rlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVPcGVyYXRpb25Nb2Rlcz4NCiAgPERpc3RyaWJ1dGlvblBhcnRuZXJOdW1iZXI+KjwvRGlzdHJpYnV0aW9uUGFydG5lck51bWJlcj4NCiAgPENvbXB1dGVyQ2hhcmFjdGVyaXN0aWNzPk1kTGV6QjU3Q1NTdFhYTkZ3Y2M0MSttYzNvdz08L0NvbXB1dGVyQ2hhcmFjdGVyaXN0aWNzPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZUtleSB4c2k6bmlsPSJ0cnVlIiAvPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZVNlcnZlclVSTCB4c2k6bmlsPSJ0cnVlIiAvPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZVR5cGU+b2ZmbGluZTwvTGljZW5zZVR5cGU+DQogIDxTdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZU5hbWU+U3lzVmVyc2lvbjwvUGFja2FnZU5hbWU+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPjQuMzUuMjAuMjY1ODA8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQogIDxTdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZU5hbWU+T3BlcmF0aW9uYWxNb2RlPC9QYWNrYWdlTmFtZT4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+SVNUQV9QTFVTPC9QYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4wMDAxLTAxLTAxVDAwOjAwOjAwPC9QYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPg0KICA8L1N1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KPC9MaWNlbnNlSW5mbz4=


----------



## truereaktiv (5 mo ago)

License please 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


----------



## Silly Bear (Apr 24, 2016)

Can someone help me with a licence for ista 4.35.2x




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


----------



## bmwautonerd (10 mo ago)

aartem said:


> Would it be possible to get a link for ISTA 4.33.15 that doesn't need the license?


4.33.15 need license not free


----------



## rutgerb7 (5 mo ago)

If someone who can provide a license reads this, I'd really like to have one for this key... 

v4.35.20

```
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
```


----------



## rutgerb7 (5 mo ago)

_double_


----------



## xwingfighter01 (9 mo ago)

deleted


----------



## ernstpunse1961 (5 mo ago)

Please: Boerse.AM (Boerse.AI/Boerse.IM/Boerse.KZ/Boerse.SX/Boerse.TW)


----------



## Crnagora94 (5 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> I can send you a link with ista 4.33.15, dont need license.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


hey can you pls send me the link? thanks


----------



## kreshnikmorinaa (4 mo ago)

for what is ISTA for coding or to finde FCS code


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

kreshnikmorinaa said:


> for what is ISTA for coding or to finde FCS code


Ista is official bmw program for do diagnostic, test.. it have manuals.. etc

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artsaew.studio (5 mo ago)

hi can you help me with licence???


----------



## kaysalto200 (4 mo ago)

thanks for link, nobody have sqlitedbs fr please ?


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

2022-09-11 update with 4.37.2x version


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> 2022-09-11 update with 4.37.2x version


Google Drive or link is not updated.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

itstheodor said:


> Google Drive or link is not updated.


Still creating torrent please wait


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> Still creating torrent please wait


Ah sorry then.
And thank you for your contributions.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

itstheodor said:


> Ah sorry then.
> And thank you for your contributions.


Added please download and share, it very helps me


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> Added please download and share, it very helps me


Will download and seed throughout the night. Thanks again!


----------



## hyphensj (4 mo ago)

740ldXdrive said:


> Anyone detect a malware in the ista-4-30-1x-standalone-sdp-full-torrent?
> 
> Just finished downloading the file, ran a virus scan and "w32.malware.gen" was detected in the HUTOOL2.exe, see attached pic.
> 
> ...


Yes, malware in ISTA Sedoy
I just got notified
Detected:Trojan:Script/Wacatac.H!ml
file: C:\Users\Owner\Downloads\BMW diagnostics downloads\ISTA_v4.29.15 - Sedoy Standalone Installer_works\Tools\FSC\HUTOOL.rar
I am just doing a full scan of my system...
Cheers, James


----------



## pippel981.0 (5 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> 2022-08-18 update with 4.36.4x version


hi, can you please help me with licence key? ista 4.36.40
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


----------



## JustDizzq (5 mo ago)

Hi! May I please have a license code? 4.36.40

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


----------



## CarDiaLectric (12 mo ago)

Can you also flash ECUs with this Version?


----------



## b4rl1na (4 mo ago)

Older versions are without licensing? Which one is the latest free version?


----------



## rorz12 (4 mo ago)

b4rl1na said:


> Older versions are without licensing? Which one is the latest free version?


4.32.15 (No License Needed)
Request here Ista+ download link - no request


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

This version need license? Or not?

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rorz12 (4 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> This version need license? Or not?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


My previous post doesn't need license


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

rorz12 said:


> My previous post doesn't need license


I know. I was asking about version 4.37.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FatiBmw (2 mo ago)

Thank you Psevdo. Works without problems.


----------



## fichtenweg (2 mo ago)

Please help me with a license key

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


----------



## anashastore (2 mo ago)

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 plz help


----------



## robotel2004 (2 mo ago)

Hello .Can i have the license ? plz 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


----------



## richard208 (2 mo ago)

Hi , i want the license too plz.. 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


----------



## FranklinC (Feb 16, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.
> 
> I don't provide license, please don't write me. Check mega folder.
> 
> ...


😀
Excellent! Thank you so much!


----------



## vithugna (1 mo ago)

hi can i get licence key plz? ista version 4.37.43 PD94bWwgdmVyc2lvbj0iMS4wIj8+DQo8TGljZW5zZUluZm8geG1sbnM6eHNpPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYS1pbnN0YW5jZSIgeG1sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8TmFtZT5Zb3VyX05hbWU8L05hbWU+DQogIDxFbWFpbD55b3VyX2VtYWlsX2hlcmVAYm13LmRlPC9FbWFpbD4NCiAgPEV4cGlyYXRpb24+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvRXhwaXJhdGlvbj4NCiAgPENvbW1lbnQ+RW50ZXIgc29tZSBpbmZvcm1hdGlvbiBhYm91dCB5b3UgaGVyZTsgbGlrZSBkZXBhcnRtZW50IGFuZCB3aGF0IHlvdSBhcmUgZG9pbmcuPC9Db21tZW50Pg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPkRFU0tUT1AtRUI1TE1FUzwvQ29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8VXNlck5hbWU+Qk1XPC9Vc2VyTmFtZT4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZUJyYW5kVHlwZXM+KjwvQXZhaWxhYmxlQnJhbmRUeXBlcz4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZUxhbmd1YWdlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVMYW5ndWFnZXM+DQogIDxBdmFpbGFibGVPcGVyYXRpb25Nb2Rlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVPcGVyYXRpb25Nb2Rlcz4NCiAgPERpc3RyaWJ1dGlvblBhcnRuZXJOdW1iZXI+KjwvRGlzdHJpYnV0aW9uUGFydG5lck51bWJlcj4NCiAgPENvbXB1dGVyQ2hhcmFjdGVyaXN0aWNzPkR3ZGtiRmZoWjNyaTRVMGhlQzVXVllwQnJVZz08L0NvbXB1dGVyQ2hhcmFjdGVyaXN0aWNzPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZUtleSB4c2k6bmlsPSJ0cnVlIiAvPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZVNlcnZlclVSTCB4c2k6bmlsPSJ0cnVlIiAvPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZVR5cGU+b2ZmbGluZTwvTGljZW5zZVR5cGU+DQogIDxTdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZU5hbWU+U3lzVmVyc2lvbjwvUGFja2FnZU5hbWU+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPjQuMzcuNDMuMjM3OTE8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQogIDxTdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZU5hbWU+T3BlcmF0aW9uYWxNb2RlPC9QYWNrYWdlTmFtZT4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+SVNUQV9QTFVTPC9QYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4wMDAxLTAxLTAxVDAwOjAwOjAwPC9QYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPg0KICA8L1N1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KPC9MaWNlbnNlSW5mbz4=


----------



## alprnsn (1 mo ago)

lütfen bana yardım  et
sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8Tm
FtZT5Zb3VyX05hbWU8L05hbWU+DQogIDxFbWFpbD55b3VyX2VtYWlsX2hlcmVAYm13LmRlPC9FbWFpbD4NCiAgPEV4cGlyYXRpb24+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowM
DowMDwvRXhwaXJhdGlvbj4NCiAgPENvbW1lbnQ+RW50ZXIgc29tZSBpbmZvcm1hdGlvbiBhYm91dCB5b3UgaGVyZTsgbGlrZSBkZXBhcnRtZW50IGFuZCB3aGF0
IHlvdSBhcmUgZG9pbmcuPC9Db21tZW50Pg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPlRMRjA1MzUwNjU2NjIyPC9Db21wdXRlck5hbWU+DQogIDxVc2VyTmFtZT5jYW5lczw
vVXNlck5hbWU+DQogIDxBdmFpbGFibGVCcmFuZFR5cGVzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZUJyYW5kVHlwZXM+DQogIDxBdmFpbGFibGVMYW5ndWFnZXM+KjwvQXZhaWxhYm
xlTGFuZ3VhZ2VzPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlT3BlcmF0aW9uTW9kZXM+KjwvQXZhaWxhYmxlT3BlcmF0aW9uTW9kZXM+DQogIDxEaXN0cmlidXRpb25QYXJ0bmVyT
nVtYmVyPio8L0Rpc3RyaWJ1dGlvblBhcnRuZXJOdW1iZXI+DQogIDxDb21wdXRlckNoYXJhY3RlcmlzdGljcz42RzJ5UTFFUGFFRkUwbStubTc1RWhnaHhLSTg9
PC9Db21wdXRlckNoYXJhY3RlcmlzdGljcz4NCiAgPExpY2Vuc2VLZXkgeHNpOm5pbD0idHJ1ZSIgLz4NCiAgPExpY2Vuc2VTZXJ2ZXJVUkwgeHNpOm5pbD0idHJ
1ZSIgLz4NCiAgPExpY2Vuc2VUeXBlPm9mZmxpbmU8L0xpY2Vuc2VUeXBlPg0KICA8U3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VOYW1lPlN5c1ZlcnNpb248L1
BhY2thZ2VOYW1lPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj40LjM1LjiIwLjI2NTgwPC9QYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4wMDAxLTAxL
TAxVDAwOjAwOjAwPC9QYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPg0KICA8L1N1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICA8U3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VOYW1lPk9wZXJhdGlvbmFs
TW9kZTwvUGFja2FnZU5hbWU+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPklTVEFfUExVUzwvUGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+MDAwMS0
wMS0wMVQwMDowMDwvUGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4NCiAgPC9TdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCjwvTGljZW5zZUluZm8+


----------



## alprnsn (1 mo ago)

alprnsn said:


> lütfen bana yardım  et
> sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8Tm
> FtZT5Zb3VyX05hbWU8L05hbWU+DQogIDxFbWFpbD55b3VyX2VtYWlsX2hlcmVAYm13LmRlPC9FbWFpbD4NCiAgPEV4cGlyYXRpb24+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowM
> DowMDwvRXhwaXJhdGlvbj4NCiAgPENvbW1lbnQ+RW50ZXIgc29tZSBpbmZvcm1hdGlvbiBhYm91dCB5b3UgaGVyZTsgbGlrZSBkZXBhcnRtZW50IGFuZCB3aGF0
> ...


----------



## emir.ceku (1 mo ago)

Please i need license key 4.37.4x
Many thanks in advance.

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


----------



## mlody_osw (1 mo ago)

Please i need license key 4.37.43

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


----------



## go111ld (Dec 7, 2019)

hello please help ista 4.36.40

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


----------



## vitryss1 (2 mo ago)

Please help me with a license key ISTA_4.35.2x

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

tank you


----------



## Luigi428 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Friend i need for my ista 4.36.4x
thank you so muchhh !!


PD94bWwgdmVyc2lvbj0iMS4wIj8+DQo8TGljZW5zZUluZm8geG1sbnM6eHNpPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYS1pbnN0YW5jZSIgeG1sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8TmFtZT5Zb3VyX05hbWU8L05hbWU+DQogIDxFbWFpbD55b3VyX2VtYWlsX2hlcmVAYm13LmRlPC9FbWFpbD4NCiAgPEV4cGlyYXRpb24+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvRXhwaXJhdGlvbj4NCiAgPENvbW1lbnQ+RW50ZXIgc29tZSBpbmZvcm1hdGlvbiBhYm91dCB5b3UgaGVyZTsgbGlrZSBkZXBhcnRtZW50IGFuZCB3aGF0IHlvdSBhcmUgZG9pbmcuPC9Db21tZW50Pg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPkxVSUdJQ09ESU5HUEM8L0NvbXB1dGVyTmFtZT4NCiAgPFVzZXJOYW1lPkx1aWdpPC9Vc2VyTmFtZT4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZUJyYW5kVHlwZXM+KjwvQXZhaWxhYmxlQnJhbmRUeXBlcz4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZUxhbmd1YWdlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVMYW5ndWFnZXM+DQogIDxBdmFpbGFibGVPcGVyYXRpb25Nb2Rlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVPcGVyYXRpb25Nb2Rlcz4NCiAgPERpc3RyaWJ1dGlvblBhcnRuZXJOdW1iZXI+KjwvRGlzdHJpYnV0aW9uUGFydG5lck51bWJlcj4NCiAgPENvbXB1dGVyQ2hhcmFjdGVyaXN0aWNzPjUzcnpGYTNlWUlOQ0M5SDFaNTQyMVNLTzlWST08L0NvbXB1dGVyQ2hhcmFjdGVyaXN0aWNzPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZUtleSB4c2k6bmlsPSJ0cnVlIiAvPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZVNlcnZlclVSTCB4c2k6bmlsPSJ0cnVlIiAvPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZVR5cGU+b2ZmbGluZTwvTGljZW5zZVR5cGU+DQogIDxTdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZU5hbWU+U3lzVmVyc2lvbjwvUGFja2FnZU5hbWU+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPjQuMzYuNDAuMjcwNTg8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQogIDxTdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZU5hbWU+T3BlcmF0aW9uYWxNb2RlPC9QYWNrYWdlTmFtZT4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+SVNUQV9QTFVTPC9QYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4wMDAxLTAxLTAxVDAwOjAwOjAwPC9QYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPg0KICA8L1N1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KPC9MaWNlbnNlSW5mbz4=


----------



## stevens.christopher9 (1 mo ago)

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


----------



## erdal7753 (1 mo ago)

Please i need license key 4.33.20

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


----------



## sakacorpo (1 mo ago)

ISTA 4.35.2x
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


----------



## kissunder (1 mo ago)

ISTA 4.35.20
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


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

adding only full pszdata 4.39.2x


----------



## thierry137 (1 mo ago)

fichtenweg said:


> S'il vous plaît aidez-moi avec une clé de licence
> 
> 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aWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5PcGVyYXRpb25hbE1vZGU8L1BhY2thZ2VOYW1lPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj5JU1RBX1BMVVM8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQo8L0xpY2Vuc2VJbmZvPg==aWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5PcGVyYXRpb25hbE1vZGU8L1BhY2thZ2VOYW1lPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj5JU1RBX1BMVVM8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQo8L0xpY2Vuc2VJbmZvPg==
> [/DEVIS]





Kondi said:


> salut tout le monde
> 
> Merci pour l'aide jusqu'à présent
> Puis-je s'il vous plaît avoir la licence
> [/DEVIS]


----------



## thierry137 (1 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> Fichier torrent ISTA, qui est la version indépendante d'ISTA+ fournie par sedoy.
> 
> Je ne fournis pas de licence, s'il vous plaît ne m'écrivez pas. Vérifiez le méga dossier.
> 
> ...





Psevdo said:


> Fichier torrent ISTA, qui est la version indépendante d'ISTA+ fournie par sedoy.
> 
> Je ne fournis pas de licence, s'il vous plaît ne m'écrivez pas. Vérifiez le méga dossier.
> 
> ...


----------



## noones (Nov 22, 2016)

Ok, one more licence request 

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


----------



## pyanella (28 d ago)

One More request. Thanks
PD94bWwgdmVyc2lvbj0iMS4wIj8 DQo8TGljZW5zZUluZm8geG1sbnM6eHNpPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYS1pbnN0YW5jZSIgeG1sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8TmFtZT5Zb3VyX05hbWU8L05hbWU DQogIDxFbWFpbD55b3VyX2VtYWlsX2hlcmVAYm13LmRlPC9FbWFpbD4NCiAgPEV4cGlyYXRpb24 MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvRXhwaXJhdGlvbj4NCiAgPENvbW1lbnQ RW50ZXIgc29tZSBpbmZvcm1hdGlvbiBhYm91dCB5b3UgaGVyZTsgbGlrZSBkZXBhcnRtZW50IGFuZCB3aGF0IHlvdSBhcmUgZG9pbmcuPC9Db21tZW50Pg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPkFQT0xPMDI8L0NvbXB1dGVyTmFtZT4NCiAgPFVzZXJOYW1lPnBhYmxvPC9Vc2VyTmFtZT4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZUJyYW5kVHlwZXM KjwvQXZhaWxhYmxlQnJhbmRUeXBlcz4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZUxhbmd1YWdlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVMYW5ndWFnZXM DQogIDxBdmFpbGFibGVPcGVyYXRpb25Nb2Rlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVPcGVyYXRpb25Nb2Rlcz4NCiAgPERpc3RyaWJ1dGlvblBhcnRuZXJOdW1iZXI KjwvRGlzdHJpYnV0aW9uUGFydG5lck51bWJlcj4NCiAgPENvbXB1dGVyQ2hhcmFjdGVyaXN0aWNzPmpPaVJna3BRNG5WV040RVBHTWk2U2FYRk1ocz08L0NvbXB1dGVyQ2hhcmFjdGVyaXN0aWNzPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZUtleSB4c2k6bmlsPSJ0cnVlIiAvPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZVNlcnZlclVSTCB4c2k6bmlsPSJ0cnVlIiAvPg0KICA8TGljZW5zZVR5cGU b2ZmbGluZTwvTGljZW5zZVR5cGU DQogIDxTdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZU5hbWU U3lzVmVyc2lvbjwvUGFja2FnZU5hbWU DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPjQuMzcuNDMuMjM3OTE8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM DQogIDxTdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZU5hbWU T3BlcmF0aW9uYWxNb2RlPC9QYWNrYWdlTmFtZT4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24 SVNUQV9QTFVTPC9QYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4wMDAxLTAxLTAxVDAwOjAwOjAwPC9QYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPg0KICA8L1N1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KPC9MaWNlbnNlSW5mbz4=


----------



## davke (6 mo ago)

Hi, i would be very thankfull too!
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


----------



## Lovell (Mar 31, 2021)

Elthox said:


> This thread too to be deleted. What happens after people download tons of gigas and cant make it work?


Can you please send me ISTA download links? I cant figure out how to send you a PM lol


----------



## jijix93200 (23 d ago)

Licence plz
Key : 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


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

i am still updating link with newest pszdata

also added ISTA 4.13.14 with 18-03 and 18-07 ilevel for id4 to id6 flash


----------



## Alumiini71 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi.
I wuold like to request licence key for ista 4.35.20

PD94bWwgdmVyc2lvbj0iMS4wIj8+DQo8TGljZW5zZUluZm8geG1sbnM6eHNpPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYS1pbnN0YW5jZSIgeG1sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8TmFtZT5Zb3VyX05hbWU8L05hbWU+DQogIDxFbWFpbD55b3VyX2VtYWlsX2hlcmVAYm13LmRlPC9FbWFpbD4NCiAgPEV4cGlyYXRpb24+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvRXhwaXJhdGlvbj4NCiAgPENvbW1lbnQ+RW50ZXIgc29tZSBpbmZvcm1hdGlvbiBhYm91dCB5b3UgaGVyZTsgbGlrZSBkZXBhcnRtZW50IGFuZCB3aGF0IHlvdSBhcmUgZG9pbmcuPC9Db21tZW50Pg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPkRFU0tUT1AtUEk5T0JOUTwvQ29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8VXNlck5hbWU+bWlrYWU8L1VzZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlQnJhbmRUeXBlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVCcmFuZFR5cGVzPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlTGFuZ3VhZ2VzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZUxhbmd1YWdlcz4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZU9wZXJhdGlvbk1vZGVzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZU9wZXJhdGlvbk1vZGVzPg0KICA8RGlzdHJpYnV0aW9uUGFydG5lck51bWJlcj4qPC9EaXN0cmlidXRpb25QYXJ0bmVyTnVtYmVyPg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJDaGFyYWN0ZXJpc3RpY3M+S3RCaEVLVlJoNVZXNi82RGlSbUd3MXE3K1FJPTwvQ29tcHV0ZXJDaGFyYWN0ZXJpc3RpY3M+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlS2V5IHhzaTpuaWw9InRydWUiIC8+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlU2VydmVyVVJMIHhzaTpuaWw9InRydWUiIC8+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlVHlwZT5vZmZsaW5lPC9MaWNlbnNlVHlwZT4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5TeXNWZXJzaW9uPC9QYWNrYWdlTmFtZT4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+NC4zNS4yMC4yNjU4MDwvUGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvUGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4NCiAgPC9TdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5PcGVyYXRpb25hbE1vZGU8L1BhY2thZ2VOYW1lPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj5JU1RBX1BMVVM8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQo8L0xpY2Vuc2VJbmZvPg==


----------



## isyal (17 d ago)

I ask for license too - 4.37.43:
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


----------



## camelius (11 d ago)

Kindly requesting the license for 4.35.20

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


----------



## Artur1338 (Mar 23, 2017)

Not sure if u deliver the license or not, but worth a try.
Version: 4.37.43

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


----------



## Strickland03 (19 d ago)

Psevdo said:


> ISTA torrent file, which is the independent version of ISTA+ provided by sedoy.
> 
> I don't provide license, please don't write me. Check mega folder.
> 
> ...


On this page he has a step by step walk through, do you know if it's using the cable I purchased per your recomendation or is this a separate code reader? I have the cable but having trouble dounloading what software I need to use my laptop to scan the car. I am not the most computer savvy person lol


----------



## mousa_x5 (12 mo ago)

License plz key 4.35.18 ISTA


----------



## mbar88 (4 mo ago)

user 4.10.12. is there any difference with 4.37.x ???


----------



## mousa_x5 (12 mo ago)

mbar88 said:


> user 4.10.12. is there any difference with 4.37.x ???


yes


----------



## mbar88 (4 mo ago)

Which version can I download the most recent, no license problem? can someone send me a link =)


----------



## breakz187 (22 d ago)

Please may I have a license also? Version 4.35.20.

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


----------



## tatuks (6 d ago)

Hello, can you please help me with licence key ,ista+4.36.40

PD94bWwgdmVyc2lvbj0iMS4wIj8+DQo8TGljZW5zZUluZm8geG1sbnM6eHNpPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYS1pbnN0YW5jZSIgeG1sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8TmFtZT4xPC9OYW1lPg0KICA8RW1haWw+MTwvRW1haWw+DQogIDxFeHBpcmF0aW9uPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L0V4cGlyYXRpb24+DQogIDxDb21tZW50PkVudGVyIHNvbWUgaW5mb3JtYXRpb24gYWJvdXQgeW91IGhlcmU7IGxpa2UgZGVwYXJ0bWVudCBhbmQgd2hhdCB5b3UgYXJlIGRvaW5nLjwvQ29tbWVudD4NCiAgPENvbXB1dGVyTmFtZT5ERVNLVE9QLVA1UDZQMkQ8L0NvbXB1dGVyTmFtZT4NCiAgPFVzZXJOYW1lPklsbcSBcnM8L1VzZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlQnJhbmRUeXBlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVCcmFuZFR5cGVzPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlTGFuZ3VhZ2VzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZUxhbmd1YWdlcz4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZU9wZXJhdGlvbk1vZGVzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZU9wZXJhdGlvbk1vZGVzPg0KICA8RGlzdHJpYnV0aW9uUGFydG5lck51bWJlcj4qPC9EaXN0cmlidXRpb25QYXJ0bmVyTnVtYmVyPg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJDaGFyYWN0ZXJpc3RpY3M+ZFhhTkxaRUZuZitmeXdFNTNCY3QxRU1lb0NFPTwvQ29tcHV0ZXJDaGFyYWN0ZXJpc3RpY3M+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlS2V5IHhzaTpuaWw9InRydWUiIC8+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlU2VydmVyVVJMIHhzaTpuaWw9InRydWUiIC8+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlVHlwZT5vZmZsaW5lPC9MaWNlbnNlVHlwZT4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5TeXNWZXJzaW9uPC9QYWNrYWdlTmFtZT4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+NC4zNi40MC4yNzA1ODwvUGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvUGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4NCiAgPC9TdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5PcGVyYXRpb25hbE1vZGU8L1BhY2thZ2VOYW1lPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj5JU1RBX1BMVVM8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQo8L0xpY2Vuc2VJbmZvPg==


----------



## Koky (5 d ago)

Hi.I would like to request licence key for ista+ 4.37.43 Thanks

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


----------



## Vydma456 (3 d ago)

Hello. Somebody can help with license? 

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


----------

